# Outdoor set up ideas and help...OFL!!!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so here's my plan for my outdoor set up this summer:

I'll be using small plastic tubs for spawning (like I already do) and some large (20+ gallon) tubs for growout. I have a lot of places these can go. I'll be stocking up on jars (I get for free at a local restaurant) since I'll probably get a lot of fry. My questions are...rainwater, can I use it since I live in the suburbs? Or will there be pollution? Next is humidity, I have pretty dry air here so will it harm the fry? Also what time should I start moving everything outside? I was thinking late May. Oh and snails...can I keep them outside too? I use common pond snails.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't say how safe your rainwater will be...that all depends on your pollution level in your area......I have safe rainwater and have never had a problem with it even coming off the house/roof.......

I like to use deeper container but only because of the heat...too shallow and they heat up too fast even in the shade....it get pretty hot here...lol.......I monitor the water and it has gotten up as high as 100's and the fish seem to be fine......

Humidity-I am in a high humid area but if the air is warm I don't think that will be a problem

I tested my water yesterday and it was up to 80F in my 250gal tank....so I added some fish to test it.....its not rain water....but hopefully it will be half rain water next week....if it ever rains...lol.....it hasn't rained in 4 months.....boy we need rain bad....lol......

I would fill up some buckets of water and start monitoring the temp-day and night...this is what I do....once I have night time water temps of at least 75F I start putting fish outside......

In my spawning buckets-I fill half way with oak leaf and let it age for at least a week or more...one-for the tannins to release and two-so it will get lots of critters growing in it like mosquito larva, infusoria, daphnia..etc......I then add float plants and other plant clipping form my tanks when I trim.....

When I get ready to spawn I add the females first and then the male a day or so later.....

Good luck.....


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm also interested in this


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I wish I lived in the south, this sounds like a lot of fun! Please keep us updated on this project, Mr. V!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll set up some buckets outside at the end of the month for the temp. The tubs I'm using are going to be like a foot and a half tall and not clear but I have plenty of shaded areas if I need to put them there. I also plan on keeping my male guppies in my 300 gallon pond since I can't keep my bettas in there (too strong of a filter).


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't forget the net to cover your tubs! The nets should have holes big enough to let the mosquitoes in, but just the right size to prevent damselflies and dragonflies from laying their eggs in the tubs.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Also make sure if it rains you apply a circular hole in the side of the tub and then staple it with screen so it doesn't over flow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We don't get damsels or dragon flies here in the city. In the mountains we do but I rarely see them....but good tip...I'll use it anyway.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> *We don't get damsels or dragon flies here in the city.* In the mountains we do but I rarely see them....but good tip...I'll use it anyway.


Lol..... that's what I thought. Until I found over 30 DFL in one of my tubs. Check your tub before you put in your breeders.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

indjo said:


> Lol..... that's what I thought. Until I found over 30 DFL in one of my tubs. Check your tub before you put in your breeders.


Same here. I rarely saw them in our area, but a lot of larvae got into my tubs. Better be safe than sorry! ;-)


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

bump


----------

